# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Frederik Ndoci

## Xhuxhumaku

*Jeta në emigracion, suksesi dhe njohja e vetvetes*


_Autori i Lajmit: Klajd Kapinova Manhattan New York_


Historia e një artisti e rrëfyer imtësisht për herë të parë në New York. Është një pjesë e jetës së njeriut që përshkon vite e shekuj. Quhet Frederik Ndoci, aktori me diplomë këngëtar, poet, instrumentist, piktor dhe krijues i lindur.

*Trashigimia*

Me një buzëqeshje fisniku, më fton të ulem në lokalin italian Aurora. Pronarët e lokalit, me buzëqeshje e përshndesin lehtë me kokë, duke i uruar mirëseardhjen mikut të tyre. Të duket vetja, se je në mes të Romës. Bisedat në gjuhën italiane me humor tradicional, e bëjnë atmosferën më të këndshme. Kamarieria e lindur në New York, përshëndet e shënon në bllok porosinë. Muzika italiane, depërton lehtë në veshin tonë. Biseda jonë nisi shtruar. Në qendër ishin të parët e familjes Ndoci, në të cilën, ndërthureshin trashëgimia e muzikës, fatkeqësia e humbjes së jetës në një ditë të gjyshit e gjyshës Markun dhe Katerinën, Frederiku nuk i ka parë kurrë. 

*Instrumentisti*

Ai do të ndërpresë daljen në skenë si këngëtar e merret me artin dramatik si aktor e instrumentist me orkestër. Në bankat e shkollës, vjel edukatë për kulturë të përgjithshme. Në Liceun Artistik Prenk Jakova në Shkodër për 4 vjet, krahas studimit teorik mjaft të thellë, mbi artin klasik botëror e shqiptar njihet me kryeveprat e muzikës botërore, duke u përpjekur të jetë vetë sa më pranë tyre. Ai merret me veglën e frymës oboe dhe ushtron veglat sekondare: piano, kitarrë, fizarkonikë etj. Për 5 vjet, mori pjesë në Orkestrën Filarmonike të Shkodrës e Orkestrën Teatrin Migjeni. Për të ndihmuar ekonominë familjare e patur ndonjë para ekstra, filloi krijimin e grupeve muzikore (orkestrat e vallzimit), duke argëtuar të rinjtë nëpër mbrëmjet e vallzimit, në shkollat e mesme e Insitutin (sot Universitetin) e Shkodrës. Filloi aktiviteti i dasmave, gjë që ndikoi mjaft në pasurimin dhe mbështetjen e tij më pas në muzikës së kultivuar popullore qytetare shkodrane. Për te ndryshon bota brendshme shpirtërore. Fillojnë të zgjohen dëshirat rinore për muzikë e art. Tashmë nis udhën e saj krijimtaria 

*Vdekjet e artistit*

Si vdes një artist!? Atëherë aktori i vogël sapo kishte filluar klasën e 8-të. Vdekja e parë, u shfaq në kinoprovat, për xhirimin e një filmi shqiptar: Nga mesi i errësirës (1973). Rriku fiton kinoprovën në Kinostudion Shqipëria e Re (Tiranë), ku nga 100 pikë mori 96. Më afër tij ishte aktori, i cili, arriti deri në kuotën 51 pikë. Konkurentit të afërt, iu besua roli, sepse prindërit e tij punonin në dikasteret më të larta. Komisarët e Kinostudios, nuk vonuan e filluan të punojnë, për të bindur aktorin humbës, si i përshtatshme për rolin. 

*E dini vetë biografia*

Rriku, detyrohet të braktisë instrumentin e oboe-s, mbasi mundësitë, për të pranuar oboistët të aftë ishn shumë të kufizuara. E ndjera Violeta Deda, me një dashamirësi si dinte ajo, i tha: Rrik! Të ka falë Zoti një fuqi hipnoteze dhe magjie në art! Unë jam e mendimit, që të provosh një konkurim në Artin Dramatik. Unë të ndihmoj sa të mundem. Kështu filloi puna me materialet për konkurs. Frederiku, i vetmi shkodran fiton me vizë të kuqe, përballë 25 të tjerëve. Rriku, vijon konservatorin në Artin Dramatik. Mbas pak grupi muzikor Na bashkoj kënga popullore, një grup të rinjsh, i propozojnë të marrë pjesë me ta, meqenëse ishte i kompletuar si muzikant e vokalist. Një ditë pranë grupit vjen një përfaqësues i Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Kulturës, i cili, sjellë lajmin e keq: Ju Frederik, Filip, Fatmir, Nikolin dhe Pirro, nuk do të merrni pjesë aksionin e madh ndërkombëtar, për një aktivitet të rëndësishëm politik, jashtë shtetit. Arsyeja: E pyeta personin, se çfarë kemi bërë ne, që nuk duhet të shkojmë jashtë shtetit!? Dhe përgjigjja e tij ishte troç: E dini vetë, seç keni një latë të hequr në biografi

*Rehabilitimi*

Frederikut iu dha transferimi në Shkodër. Mbas një muaji, e emëruan në Estradën e Shkodrës. Ishte një ambient i ri. Ai nuk e njihte mjedisin artistik, që gëzonte një emër të madh. Gjatë vitit të parë, punon shumë dhe dallohet në takimin e estradave profesionale. Të gjitha gazetat e kohës shkruajnë për artistin e ri mjaft fjalë të mira. Ai i falënderonte Zotin në heshtje, për të mirën që i kishte dhuruar. Tipe e natyra të ndryshme, gjendeshin në Estradë. Atij, iu desht të bënte punën me heshtje dhe të kalitet me një tip tjetër komisarësh. Falë Zotit, ata nuk ishin me nivel të lartë intelekti. Atë vit në dhjetor aktorët e Shkodrës, do të bënin rregjistrimet për natën e Vitit të Ri. Udhëheqësit artistik të RTVSh etj., sapo shohin fytyrën e Frederikut, i drejtohen direkt me arrogancë: Kush të ka lejuar ty të futësh këmbët në TV. Ti duhet të dalësh menjëherë jashtë nga RTVSh. Çfarë pret, lëviz, shpejt, shpejt! Letra e vendimeve të Komitetit të Partisë, kundër artistave për Frederikun ishte shumë e freskët, në turrën e letrave për të mos shkelur në TVSh. Shumë e madhe ishte dosja e artistave të dënuar si: Sherif Merdani, Françesk Radi, Justina Alia, Alida Hisku, Besnik Taraneshi, Zija Saraçi, e qindra të tjerë. Artisti i ri shqetësohet shumë, por nuk shprehet dhe ruan gjakftohtësinë. Me humor, ishte e pamundur ta kalojë keqkuptimin. Vendosmërisht drejtuesit politikë në RTVSh, këmbëngulin, që Shkodra këtë vit, sdo të ketë asnjë shfaqje të rregjistruar për natën e Vitit të Ri ose të zevendësohet Frederik Ndoci!? Pjesëtarët e grupit, gjenden para një situate të papritur. Si duhet zgjidhur problemi i zmadhuar artificialisht!? Shkurt Rriku, nuk është fytyrë, që duhet të dalë në televizion. Ata urdhëruan që ti kthente dietat e të rikthehet në Shkodër me tren! Ka qenë një kohë kur fillova me sabotu. Për herë të parë fillova me fut në Teatër lojën e shahut. Dhe aktorët harronin materialet (kishte raste që partneri priste me minuta të tëra në skenë partnerin tjetër, i cili, ishte habitur pas lojës së shahut) e merreshin mbas kampionatit të shahut, ku, në ambientet artistike ekzistonin 25 kuti shahu, kujton me humor artisti. 

*Phoenix*

Fillon një përsekutim i ri. Armiku, sduhet lënë të livadhiste shumë. Erdhi urdhëri suprem: Të dërgohet menjëherë në prodhim. Alibia (shkaku) krijohet lehtë artificialisht ose ishte e gatshme në tryezat e bossëve që mbanin shtetin e kuq përmes metodave të survejimeve. Dhe pasojat ishin përpiluar e dekretuar tashmë Artisti, dënohet nga organizata e partisë në ish Fabrikën e Tullave në Shkodër për 6 muaj. Këtu ishte hapur dega e internimeve. Puna ishte me mëditje sikurse në shek. XII. Gjithçka (procesi i punës) bëhej me dorë, pa asnjë kusht higjene, mbrojtje e sigurimeve sociale. Ky ishte një kamp i ri i vdekjes me hap të përshpejtuar Nuk e donte TV-ja, ndërsa Kinostudioja po i afron kinoprova, të cilat, pa problem, i fiton falë talentit të lindur. Shokët e estradës xhelozë, e dënojnë. Dashuria, për të riun bashkëqytetar kishte dalë sheshit. Frederiku, fillon të debutojë në kinematografi me shtatë filma. Ai ia var pak punës në Estradë. Dënimi i dytë (nga organizata e partisë), do të vijë menjëherë. Ai vonohet 3 ditë më shumë nga leja, që i kishte dhënë drejtoria për dublime (zëri me figurën). Edhe pse kur u kthye solli me vehte letrën e firmosur nga zv/drejtori i Kinostudios, ku, vertetonte, se: Frederiku mbaroi mbrëmë dublimet. Ata nuk donin tia dinin, se ishin vetë Ligji e vetë Maliqi. Në prodhimin primitiv të tullave edhe një herë, por vetëm dy ditë mbasi drejtori Kel Rreshpja (mjaft kurajoz) me keqardhje, i thotë Frederikut: -A kanë luajt mendsh ata!? Rrik, je i lirë për 6 muaj, shko ku të duash. Më fal, se para nuk të paguaj, por je i lirë. Kjo botë ka edhe njerëz të mirë. Sapo rikthehet ne Estradë, tjetër sulm. Tani strategjia e tyre, arrin kulmin. Çdo ditë të hëne në mëngjez, ai thirrej në Komitet Partisë së Rrethit (K.P.R.) duke e kërcënuar, se do ti vinte prangat, nëse këndonte ndër dasma muzikë të huaj. Ishte kërcënuar të mos këndonte as këngët e huaja, që jepte Radio Tirana. Tirana ka politikë tjetër, i thanë, ndërsa ne tjetër politikë! Pas pak kohësh në një mbrëmje me Peco grosso, i propozohet të këndojë një këngë e bukur nga ato që dinte ai. Jo smundem, me fusin ne burg, i përgjigjet artisti, duke shtuar, se Smë lejohet, as edhe këngët që jep Radio Tiranës. Si bëj dot, mbasi Tirana ka politikë tjetër, e ne si artistë shkodran kemi tjetër politë më tha shoku. Pasi qeshën me cinizëm, i bënë me shenjë të këndonte pa frikë të gjitha llojet e muzikës botërore. Ai këndoi i lirë deri në orët e para të mëngjezit. Të nesërmen sh, e thërret në zyrë si zakonisht. Këtë rradhë, me pupla të lagura, i drejtohet: Unë kam dashur, të mos lodhesh me këngë të huaja, se janë të vështira, e kam frikë se të dëmtojnë vokalin. Unë për të mirën tëndë e kam. 

*Nigjo Frederik: Nuk prishet partia me një *** si ti*

Mbas disa ditësh, një aktor i propozon në emër të organizatës së partisë (e cila, kishte marrë dy vendime dënimi për Rrikun) për tu pranuar kandidat partie. Pas disa ditësh i ktheu përgjigje aktorit: Nuk e meritoj të hyj në parti, se jam shumë i padisiplinuar e pastaj partia prishet sapo të hyj unë. Vetëm pas një muaji, ju do të bëni mbledhje me orë të tëra, që të më perjashtoni prap! Përgjigja e tij ishte Ashtu ë!? Do ta shohim nesër! Të nesërmen, bëhet mbledhje që në mëngjez. Një i dërguar i K.P. dhe dy policë të Degës së Punëve të Bredshme, ishin të pranishëm në sallën e madhe, ku, mbas dy minutash merret vesh tema. Një artist, refuzon një ditë më parë hyrjen në parti. Artisti rikujton: Rrik thashë, erdhi edhe një herë koha e prangave. Megjithëse kishte rënë Muri i Berlinit, kishte akoma propozime të tilla nga komisarët tanë. Por shansi i madh, më deshti Zoti kaq shumë. Mbasi foli aktori, në fund e mbylli me fjalët: Nigjo ti Frederik: Nuk prishet partia me një *** si ti. Unë qëndrova gjakftoftë, megjithëse i derguari kishte ardhur me mision të paracaktuar. Ishte aktori, që më ndihmoi. Kur mu dha fjala, fola vetëm kështu: Unë e kam ditur vetën tamam ashtu siç tha ai. Por meqenëse, e dua partinë me shumë se ai, i thashë, se nuk hyj. Ndërsa ai, që pretendon, se e don fort: Pse ka dashtë me fut një *** partisë suaj!? Tonin Ujka, u ngrit në këmbë me të qeshur dhe tha: No comment!

*Largimi*

Artisti kërkoi transferim në Tiranë. Thirret në K.P. prej sekretarit të parë asokohe. Pushtetari e pyet: A ishte e vertetë, se kishte kërkuar transferim dhe ne si komitet jemi të shqetësuar. Një artist me kaq talent dhe vlera e ka vendin këtu., i thotë. Për ta zënë ngusht i drejtohet: Frederik, kam sinjalizime, se të kanë parë një herë në Kishën e re, në ditët e para të nëndorit 1990. Të kanë rrejtë, përgjigjet artisti. Nuk kam qenë një herë, por për çdo ditë. A ka ndonjë gjë të keqe?! Jo, - i thotë sekretari, asgjë, por me që je katolik, ty të takon të mos largohesh nga Shkodra!!!. Artisti i përgjigjet: Skam vend edhe si katolik, sepse kur kanë zbarkuar turqit në Shkodër, ka fluturuar si mrekulli fugurja Zoja e Shkodrës. Kur ka ikur Ajo, po ne çfarë duam, që rrimë pa Zojën tonë.? Ikën vitet që kalova, kur ishe ti sekretar, e unë dënohesha dhe më vinin shqelmin. Unë i përkas gjithë Shqipërisë. Nga zyra e tij, artisti u nis në Tiranë. Sërisht kujton: Natën e parë, e këndova këngën: Hapni dritaret Europë, ku, u ngrit e gjithë salla në këmbë. Xhaketat fluturonin sipër njerëzve, fishkëllimat me urime bravo, më dhuruan suksesin e parë. Kënga nuk ishte aq e bukur sesa ishte mendimi i saj. Kur shkova në shtëpi për të parë këngët e Festivalit në TV, nuk u shfaq kënga ime. Spikerja tha: Dëgjuat e shikuat këngët e natës së parë të Festivalit. Të gjithë në shtëpi kishim ngrirë para monitorit të televizionit, që vijonte të jepte sinjalin e lajmeve. Të nesërmen shkova në RTVSh, e u thashë çfarë keni bërë kështu!? Menjëherë mora përgjigje të parapërgatitura: Pse tha Partia pluralizëm, u bë deti kos!? U bë Amerikë këtu, që të kërcesh ti ula up!? Çfarë u bërë ti Frederik Ndoci, duke kënduar e këcyer në skenë!? Çfarë të duket vetja ty!? Ne të fusim edhe në burg! Ti mendon, se burgjet nuk kanë një dhomë për ty!? Iu përgjigja, menjëherë se nuk ka çelsa më. Ato tashmë kanë humbur në det. Ju faleminderit, për këshillat e kërcënimet, por mos keni hallin tim, se unë një copë bukë e ha ku të dua në të gjithë botën, sepse kam 20 viza në passaportë. Ika në mënyrë demostrative

*Mes fansave në Maqedoni e Kosovë*

Frederiku, sëbashku me motrat Rita dhe Julin, kishin oferta artistike në Zvicër e Maqedoni. Ata morën rrugën në këmbë deri në postën kufitare të Qafë Thanës. Një shqiptar nga Maqedonia, i mori me makinë. Gjatë rrugës po dëgjonin një këngë në kasetë të këngëtares Shkurte Fejza: Ndalo njëherë o burrë i dheut, mos ia kthe shpinën Atdheut. Ishin vertetë emocione, të forta, ku, atij e motrave, u rrëshqasin lotët e dhimbjes, pse po lënë më keqardhje atdheun, ku, u lindën dhe rritën. Shkodrani, tregon çastet e dhimbjes, duke përshkuar rrugën për dy orë, që i dukeshin sikur ishin 200 vjet nga ajo këngë. Aq lot derdhëm, saqë na falt Zoti. Të njëjtën dhimbje emocionale, kam përshkuar kur kam parë në TV eksodet biblike të mijëra shqiptarëve në anije drejt Italisë, eksodi kosovarëve që erdhën në Shqipëri Kam ndjerë dhimbje në shpirt, kur u rrëzuan (11/9/01) dy Kullat Binjake në Manhattan... Natyrisht kam qarë edhe herë të tjera për humbjen e pjesëtarëve të familjes tonë. Dhimbjes i shtohej edhe dhimbja e dytë e pamundësisë për ti përcjellë në funeral, për arsye të burokracisë së pajisjes me dokumente etj. Mbas 9 viteve, për herë të parë, kam parë nënën time (Marien) në Gjermani, përshkruan dhimbjet artisti.

*Murator në Itali*

Frederik Ndoci, ikën me autobuz në Itali. Ishte koha, kur në korrik të vitit 1990, shqiptarët kishin shpërthyer kangjellat e ambasadave të huaja në Tiranë. Në mars 1991, ndodh eksodi biblik drejt Perëndimit. Europa, ishte bërë shpresa e vetme. Ishte një goditje vdekjeprurëse për diktaturën komuniste në Shqipëri, që jetonte grahmat e fundit të jetës fizike Ai Italinë e kishte parë në televizion dhe gjuha për komunikim nuk ishte problem. Atje, fillon të punoj në periferi qytetit Bergamo, si ndihmësmurator 14 orë në ditë. 

*Udhëtimi drejt Amerikës*

Frederik Ndoci and Friends, do të nxjerrin albumin e ri: Good News of love realizuar në Califonia në vitin 1996. 11 janë këngët më të bukura kristiane, që Frederiku realizoi për Kishën e një College në San Diego. Pranë kolegjit, ai fillon kursin English intensive dhe koncerte në kisha të ndryshme në të gjithe pjesën Perëndimore të Amerikës. Këtu, ai jeton e punon për 1 vit e gjysëm 

*Fillimi i një jete të re: njohja me Aiden*

Ai falënderon sërisht Zotin, që në kulmin e problemeve ta gëzon zemrën. I depresionuar këndonte vetëm, për të paguar jetën. Zoti i bjen pranë Aiden Ajo i ka qëndruar pranë në të gjitha kohërat më të vështira prej vitit 1998 deri me sot. Aida, është besimtare e devotshme në fenë e Krishtit. Ata janë martuar me kurorë në Kishën Zoja e Shkodrës, më 3 tetor 1999. Famullitar ka qenë At John Gibson, irlandez, djalë xhaxhai me aktorin e producentin Mel Gibson. Prifti flet shqip mrekullisht, është me të vërtetë mjaft i pasionuar mbas doktrinës së fesë e dashuron me shpirt pasardhësit e Nënë Terezes d.m.th. shqiptarët. Ata sot jetojnë të lumtur e këndojnë sëbashku në të shumtën e rasteve.

Ky lajm është publikuar: 10/10/2005

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Akuza: Ish i fejuari im agjent i CIA-s* 


_ Autori i Lajmit: Red._

Një suprizë e papritur, e shqetëson shpirtin e brishtë të talentit dhe përfundon orvatjet tashmë 3-vjeçare të komisarëve të I.L.A-së. I kishte ardhur radha të goditej jeta private e artistit. Përmes një plani të detajuar, arrijnë që të përfitojnë nga vrullet rinore e mosmarrëveshjet më intime të jetës private. Në mes të vitit 1983, disa ish-persona të njohur, kishin hartuar një letër anonim në tre kopje: një për K.P. Tiranë, Organizatën e Partisë në Insitutin e Arteve dhe për Teatrin e Operës dhe Baletit, përmbajtja e së cilave, ishte: Armik i popullit, spiun i KGB-së, CIA, UDB-së, Vatikanit, sepse gjatë gjithë kohës flet për fenë dhe Krishtin kundër regjimit, Enver Hoxhës etj. Letra mbante emrin dhe firmën e X-t. Përfundimi ishte i qartë. Kjo letër, ishte e njëjtë me ato shprehje bajate standarte, me të cilat, u dënuan shumë njerëz të pafajshëm në Shqipëri Çke bërë mo i uruar!,-i tha Thimi Suli, ish n/Drejtori i T.O.B. Shko e gënjeje atë ish-tënden, se do përfundosh keq. Janë familje komunistash ata, të bëjnë gjëmën dhe do të të djegin si Xhordano Brunon. Artisti i ri, u ndodh i braktisur nga të gjithë. Kush guxonte ti rrinte pranë, përveç Zotit e familjes, kur diskutoheshin probleme të tilla. Ditën e parë, u thirr në hetuesi nga punonjësi i Drejtorisë së P.B. të Tiranës. Fundi ishte i qartë. Tashmë armiku dhëndër, do të përballej me Nenin 55, që nënkuptonte Agjitacion e Propagandë për përmbysjen e pushtetit popullor në Shqipëri. Vendimi i dënimi mban datën 4 gusht 1983... Njerëzit dashamirë, kishin përfituar nga njohja e jetës private dhe përpiluan letrën anonime kundër artistit, në shenjë hakmarrje për ish të fejuarën D. Ndonëse e hidhur, ai e rrëfen historinë: Të gjitha letrat, ishin përpiluar në emër të ish-të fejuarës time. Letrat shkuan në Drejtorinë e Brendshme, e cila, i përcolli ato menjëherë në gjyq. U dënova penalisht, gjë që ishte krejt e lehtë. Nuk kishte aspak rëndësi dënimi penal, sesa ai moral. Mu hoqën të gjitha materialet nga televizioni, që kisha bërë me mund e djersë. Kisha gati të inçizuar mbi 60 këngë, me grupin N.B.K.P., kisha fituar çmim dekade të Klasit IItë. Midis tyre kishte këngë solo e duete. Çfarë i mbetet pemës, kur ia shkulin rrënjët!? Frederiku sqaron: Sot pas kaq vitesh, konkluzioni im është, se ky dënim, vinte gjoja si masë ndëshkimi fill pas Koncerteve të Dekadave të Majit të vitit 1982. Unë debutova me këngën: Kjo Kosova ka adet nga një pashë me mbyt përvjet. 

Ky lajm është publikuar: 10/10/2005

----------


## PINK

Oh Riku , e kam taku ne Ny , ne nje koncert per vitin e ri para nja 4 vjetesh ... 

Na kendoi dhe nje here ate kengen ... Syte e tu , syte e tu me gjithe dritat qe kam pare .. me gjithe lum liqene blu shembellejne syte e tuuuuuuuu .. lol 

Po ndonje sukses ... eh si gjithe kengetaret shqipo ne USA .

----------


## PINK

Ju pershendes te gjitheve njehere  :buzeqeshje: 

Meqe skam kerkuar shume ndihme apo ju kam rene ne qafe me kerkesa ketu ne forum , kisha  dhe nje kerkese te fundit lol

Si ka mundesi qe as ketu ne albasoul/ muzika apo fajtori , apo faqe te tjera shqiptare se kam hasur ndonjehere kengetarin Frederik Ndocin . 
Do kisha deshire te ridegjoja dhe njehere disa nga kenget e tij , pasi eshte bere nje kohe shumeee e gjate dhe sikur me ka shku mendja me degju dhe njehere ate kengen *Syte e tu* . 
( dhe disa kenge te tjera )

E kam degjuar kete Syte e tu ketu ne albasoul/muzika por te kenduar nga nje kengetar tjeter ( qe nuk me pelqeu fare ) .

Ndonjeri nese di apo ka ndonje link  ku mund ta degjojme do ishte nice dhe do e vleresoja shume . 

Flmd ne advance  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> E kam degjuar kete Syte e tu ketu ne albasoul/muzika por te kenduar nga nje kengetar tjeter ( qe nuk me pelqeu fare ) .


Une pata fatin ta degjoj live javen e kaluar "Syte e tu". Frederiku eshte vertete i talentuar edhe mban cdo party gjalle.

----------


## KACAKU

Me gjithe mend,pse nuk ka asnje kenge nga Frederik Ndoci ne asnje faqe?!
S'kam lene vend pa kerkuar edhe hic..

----------


## DuPI_I_KeQ

Frederik Ndoci ka pas keng shume te bukura sic e thate dhe juve mesiper po une sme ka rene rasti te degjoj ndonje kohet e fundit!
Shpresoj te na vendosni ndonje link!
Flm!

----------


## niku-nyc

Edhe Frederiku e meriton te quet si nje nga kengetaret me te medhenj, dhe cuditem si nuk ka faqe ne internet per muziken e tij...

_Nejse un kam vetem 3 kenge te tij ne mp3 gjithsej, ne qofse dikush do ti duen mund tua dergoj me e-mail, keto kam:
_
1. Syte e tu
2. Pramvera do lule shume (Dhe kjo e bukur eshte)
3. Hapet e tuaj ndjej (Kenduar bashk me Ermira Babaliu)

----------


## Ard

Rreth albumit te tij te fundit,klikoni ,degjoni kenget e tij dhe.......te ndihemi krenare  :buzeqeshje: 

www.lamusica.com

----------


## ajolina

Se di nese ju ka rene rasti te degjoni albumin e ri te Frederikut, "Canterina". 
Nese jo, beni nje kerkim ne internet dhe mund te gjeni pjese nga kenget. "Zonja Shkoder" eshte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## Davius

*Frederik Ndoci: Artisti nuk është fizik, por shpirt!* 

 Rikthimi i Frederik Ndocit në skenë është tema e diskutimit të jubileut të 45-të në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH. Por edhe më e pritur ka qenë performanca e tij live për publikun kryeqytetas. Atë mund ta gjesh shpesh në Bulevard Cafe, ku edhe jep koncert në mbrëmje për klientët, që janë të shumtë e gjithnjë në rradhë. Në pritje për ta dëgjuar sërish, pas vitesh të tëra larg skenës, larg veshit të dëgjuesit që e ka admiruar në vite muzikën e tij. Me një pamje si prej kauboji modern, por gjithnjë në formë.Ai mbetet po ai, plot humor dhe spontanitet, si në filmat ku ka luajtur personazhe aq të veçantë dhe që janë ngulitur në mendjen e të gjithëve. 

*- Mirëserdhët sërish në Shqipëri! Si po ju duket kthimi këtë herë?*

- Njerëzit krijojnë vakume për arsye nga më të ndryshmet, por në rastin konkret ky vakum ishte edhe rastësi, edhe domosdoshmëri ndofta, për tiu krijuar të tjerëve hapësirat e duhura. Largimi im u gjend mes një vorbulle paksa jo demokratike, dokumenta nuk kisha që të kthehesha... Gjëra që krijojnë një lloj shkaku, që ne e quajmë rastësi. Ndërsa domosdoshmëri ishte ikja, sepse duhej ti krijoja vetes hapësira të tjera. Siç e keni parë, të tjerë i kanë hapur vetes mjaft mundësi të mira këtu. Është një guxim mjaft i madh të merresh me muzikë në nivele të caktuara, megjithëse nuk dua të jem unë kandari për të përcaktuar nivelin e muzikës sot. Gjithsesi muzikanti është pjesë e një bote tjetër, më afër Zotit, sepse merret me muzikë dhe art.

*- Mendoni të rrini më gjatë këtë herë?*

- Artisti e kupton shumë vonë dhuratën që i bën një popull, një auditor. Ka njerëz që dehen para se ti bëjnë dhurata, ka njerëz që nuk dehen kurrë dhe provojnë ta pijnë tërë jetën këtë kupë performance, derisa ti mbyllin sytë. Kjo është një lloj arsye, që më bën të kthehem prapë këtu. A do rri gjatë, kjo është një pyetje që sdi ti përgjigjem. Nëse njerëzit do më presin me këtë dashuri, respekt e admirim, këtë mitizëm do thoja, që është gjynah të mungoj. Kjo më bëri që unë të braktis një pikë, që ju ndofta nuk e dini, se ku ndodhet Frederiku në botë. Unë kam qenë në pikën e qiellit këtu, e lashë dhe ika në botë. Shkova në Itali, arrita në një pikë jashtëzakonisht të mirë, prej andej shkova në Spanjë, ku arrita shumë, pastaj në Amerikë. Tani jetoj në Florida, prej 1 viti e gjysëm. Më pëlqen shumë klima aty. Ndërsa në Nju Jork jam në një agjensi internale për artistë. 

*- Që kur keni ardhur, jeni angazhuar me shfaqje live në një bar të kryeqytetit. Le të themi, një mënyrë tjetër për tu afruar tek ai auditor që mezi ju priste. Si po ju duket, pasi më parë nuk e keni praktikuar?*

- Po i rikthehem asaj idesë së atij oqeani të madh që unë krijova, tek ai hendek. Që nga dita kur u largova e deri më sot, shumë njerëz kanë mbetur me atë limon në gojë, thartirë si me thanë, donin me më gllabëru me sy, me shikim dhe duke bërë ato Pse-të e tyre. Bari ku unë këndoj është një vend shumë i bukur, tek Bulevard Cafe, që unë e shoh si mundësi që të krijoj atë lidhjen e shkurtër dhe të risjell ato emocionet e dikurshme, por në ngjyrat e kohës, kuptohet. Për të treguar se cilësia nuk ka vdekur, si tek veshët e tyre, ashtu edhe tek mundësia ime për ta dhënë ashtu siç duhet, siç e kërkojnë ata. Kemi gjetur një lidhje shumë të bukur tek Bulevard Kafe, ku çdo natë vijnë rreth 300- 400 vetë. Vijnë me shumë ëndje dhe më vjen shumë keq për ata njerëz që kthehen mbrapsht, kur nuk ka vende për tu ulur. Edhe nëse ata kanë humbur disa orë për të ardhur këtu, por mbasandej ulen dhe shoh sytë e tyre që më shohin me një lloj admirimi, por edhe me një lloj qortimi: Pse smore një sallë më të madhe? Sa më e gjatë të jetë dashuria e njerëzve e sa më i zoti të jem unë për me ardh gjithmonë i kandshëm, pse mos me ndejtë gjithmonë?

*- Repertori i këngëve që ju interpretoni në Bulevard Cafe është ai i viteve të dikurshme apo keni sjellë edhe pak nga ritmet latine të vendeve ku keni jetuar?*

- Domosdo, njerëzit jetojnë me të kaluarën, nëqoftëse e kanë pasë të ndritur. Edhe nëse e kanë pasë të errët e të murrme, jetojnë me të kaluarën shumë. Duke i vënë këmbët tek kjo e kaluar, ato kërcejnë për më tej. Edhe në rastin tim, ka njerëz që mendojnë se dy- tri këngë janë më të bukurat të miat, kurse unë nuk kam si të veçoj dy- tri këngë nga repertori im shqiptar. Kuptohet, mua çdo këngë më duket më e bukur se tjetra. Ka këngë që them se janë për rrethana ndryshe, ka një përkim, ka një gjë tjetër kënga lirike, apo ajo epike dhe gjë tjetër balada. Njerëzit, duke qenë se ato mbajnë mend, që megjithëmend janë të bukura, thonë se ato janë më të mirat. Janë mësuar me to. Por kam edhe të tjera, si: Në çdo zemër, Deti dhe vala, kënga e lules tek filmi Edhe ashtu edhe kështu, ose Tokë e diellit e Peçit, Liberta e Gjergj Lekës, Këngë pa fund është rinia etj. Janë këngë që njerëzit nuk i kanë pasë shumë në vesh, për arsye të ndryshme. Psh. të kërkosh sot në radio nuk gjenden dot më shumë se dy këngë të miat, pse nuk e di as unë, me qëllim apo jo. Kështu që këtu, u sjell njerëzve edhe repertor tjetër, ndërsa ato më të njohurat i lë për nga fundi. Në fillim të natës i ngop me sukseset e mia kontemporane, që i kam kënduar nëpër skenat e botës.

*- Pjesa më e madhe e të cilave nuk njihen prej publikut shqiptar. A ka ardhur ndonjë prej albumeve tuaja në vendin tonë?* 

- Asnjë. I pari album imi është Cantata Frederik, në spanjisht, pastaj një tjetër në italisht, që ka edhe dy- tre këngë spanjolle, është një me të gjitha këngët në anglisht. Eshtë edhe i pesti në gjashtë gjuhë, me një famë botërore dhe jashtëzakonisht me reputacion. Tani unë kam hyrë në valën e Recording Star Artist, kam gjashtë nomination në Grammy Awards me këtë CD, për këtë vit. Shpresoj që një prej tyre ta marr dhe kjo do të jetë një dhuratë për admiruesit dhe sytë e sinqertë shqiptarë. - Për këta sy, që me siguri presin, a keni menduar të riktheni në një album të gjitha sukseset tuaja të dikurshme?
- Kjo është një domosdoshmëri që duhet bërë, jo vetëm nga ana ime, por edhe e dikujt që ka fuqi ekonomike për tregun shqiptar. Sepse albumi duhet me pasë një sponsor. Unë do ia dhuroja me kënaqësi publikut një album, por pa një mbështetje ai është si para e hedhur në det, sepse artisti nuk fiton gjë. Ato që merren me tregtimin e CD- ve, e bëjnë pa një numër të caktuar, pa kontroll, që të shihet edhe shitja reale sa është. Sepse është kthyer në çështje fitimi. Edhe pse kam shumë dëshirë tia dhuroj publikut një CD të tillë, nuk dua ta hedh këtë mundësi, që dikush tjetër të pasurohet. Në rastin konkret, ok, pasi e investojnë marrin paret mbrapa, marrin edhe fitimin. 

*- Domethënë ka një mundësi?*

- Patjetër. Jam në bisedime me dikë dhe të shohim. Në fund të vitit njerëzit janë edhe pak të tkurrur në kuletë, tani jemi edhe për festa. Ndoshta pas Vitit të Ri, në fillim të 2007, mund të kemi gjëra të reja. 

*- Pjesëmarrja në garën e Festivalit në TVSH ishte një surprizë, pasi është edhe një jubile dhe tërësisht ndryshe nga vitet e tjera. Si e ndjeni veten që jeni pjesëmarrës dhe jo i ftuar?*

- Për vetë faktin se festivalet filluan atëherë kur unë ende nuk kisha mbush 20 muajsh, pra në festivalin e parë, në shtëpinë tonë këngët jehonin dhe kjo solli lidhjen e ngushtë që kam unë dhe familja ime me muzikën. Ky fëmijë u rrit tani dhe u bë 45 vjeç. Nuk e pashë si domosdoshmëri konkurrimin, edhe pse të tjerë më sugjeruan dhe unë këtë e quaj një lumturi të konkurroj me njerëz që janë në një nivel jashtëzakonisht të mirë, por ndoshta do shoh se çfarë do ti jap Shqipërisë dhe çfarë do më japë ajo mbrapa...

*- Ndoshta një çmim si ato të viteve të kaluara, i cili do vinte më me bujë këtë herë...*

- Nuk pretendoj kurrë, edhe pse unë do thoja Fjala jote në vesh të Perëndisë. Të gjithë e dëshirojmë këtë çmim, por nëndetësja ime nuk është atomike, por paqësore, si ajo e 105, që u kthye edhe një herë në bazë. Për ata njerëz që u ka mungu cilësia dhe që të presin me aq admirim. Do këndoj një këngë shumë të thjeshtë, një baladë malli. Është me kompozim dhe orkestrim të Adrian Hilës, teksti nga Pandi Laço, idetë dhe gjithçka janë në bashkëpunim. Është edhe një zë tjetër, shumë interesant, që do jetë në këtë këngë: Aida Çaçi, e cila është aktualisht gruaja ime, e dashura dhe gruaja, me rregulla. Ka një mission shumë të bukur në këtë këngë, nuk do jetë duet, por një kontrapunto, që në muzikë quhet Kanon dhe i jep virgjërinë këtij vendi, apo që është kaq i lashtë, njëherësh kaq i ri, kaq me tym e kaq i pastër (qesh). Ja pse më josh mua kjo, më jep një ninullë, një lloj vaji, që vjen nga larg.

*- E keni ndjekur gjatë këtyre viteve festivalin e këngës, si pjesëmarrës i rregullt dikur? Si e keni parë, me syrin e një njeriu të rrahur me këtë skenë?*

- Nuk kam qejf të flas shumë në këtë vet, por me sinqeritet nuk e kam ndjekur shumë, sepse kur nuk je mbrendë, pse duhet me pa kopshtin e dikujt tjetër, me thanë sa të bukura janë bërë dardhat atje, ku si ha dot?!... 

*- Por ky vit e solli që ju të jeni vetë konkurrent Nuk jeni përgatitur shpirtërisht për hyrjen në skenë, pas kaq vitesh?*

- Në çastin kur hyn, kur të përmendet emri, hapat e tu janë shumë të dridhshëm. Ti mendon ca sy që të kanë parë, që janë ajur duke qarë. Ata sy që më kanë parë dikur, tani ndoshta janë fishkur. Ata Sytë e tu, sytë e tu ndoshta janë fishkur disi, por prapë ajo dritë ka mbetur mbrendë.

*- Këngëtarja Herciana Matmuja, të cilës ju i keni kompozuar këngën, fitoi në Natën e të Rinjve dhe tani do të konkurrojë përkrah jush në finale. Mendoni mos jua merr ajo çmimin?*

- Do ishte kënaqësi që ta merrte çmimin ai që e meriton. Si ajo, si ndonjë tjetër, por të jetë taman me meritë. Përflitet që shpesh nuk ndodh kështu, kushtet nuk ndryshojnë por më mbas nuk ka më, sepse kështu është vendosur dhe harrojnë. Kështu shumë herë janë bërë edhe kupat e futbollit, me hile, por ne duhet me ja lënë gjithmonë kohës. Edhe unë, e ndihmova këtë gocën, sepse ka një vokal shumë të bukur. Është pjesë e një blloku këngësh që unë kam krijuar në vite, rreth 60 këngë, kur kam qenë shumë adoleshent. Atëherë nuk mendoja se do këndoheshin ndonjëherë, sepse sistemi në të cilin kishim lind ishte një lloj pusi nga ku nuk kishim me dalë më, po mos të na hidhte dikush litarin. Për këtë isha shumë i gabuar, sepse gjërat ndryshuan. Me debutimin e Hercianës, ke një lloj qershie në këtë festival e duam të krijojmë atë lloj bukurie që njerëzit thonë se ka munguar. Të shikojmë, nëse njerëzit do ta vlerësojnë këtë Frederik, që ka ecur vetë në këtë sukses që bota i ka dhënë, pa përkrahje, vetëm me djersë dhe punë. Me këmbëngulje shqiptari. Kënga është kriju në 84, kur pata një depresion prej ngjarjeve që më rrethuan: ndodhi që unë u dënova nga monizmi, më hoqën nga një grup që quhej Na bashkoi kënga popullore, u dënova, më hoqën gjithë repertorin tim dhe më çuan jashtë Tiranës. Në atë kohë më vdiq edhe një shoqe, i vuri zjarrin vetes ishin gjëra që më krijuan tronditje dhe unë krijova këtë këngën. Ajo është aktuale sot për rininë, teksti thotë: Oh sa keq/dallg e jetës na përplasi/ por e di se një ditë prapë do të vijë/ dhe kitarën pranë e mbaj si ngushëllim/ dhe ëndërrojmë bashkë me të/ ndaj tingujt e saja dhe lotët e mija bëjnë këtë këngë/ ah, jetë o jetë e pamëshirë/ u venite, u trete, u zbehe pa u çelur mirëetj. Ajo e këndon shumë mirë dhe është shansi i saj, ka një dhunti që ia ka falë Zoti. Por nuk është ajo gocë, që i ka pjesëtarët e familjes të pasur, apo miliarderë, që edhe pa qenë e mirë e bëjnë këngëtare të madhe. Kjo në përgjithësi ndodh, dikush edhe pse ska talentin ka miqësi dhe mbështetje më shumë. Mirëpo arti nuk bëhet me para. Arti ka nevojë për para, por nuk bëhet me para.

*- Mendoni që karriera juaj do njohë edhe më shumë kulme tani e tutje? Si e shihni pjekurinë artistike që keni arritur në këtë moshë?*

- Ishte një periudhë kohe e zymtë për mua në Amerikë, kur mendova se edhe pak do prisja pensionin (qesh). Si me ja ba tani, duhet me gjetë diçka tjetër? Më solli fati të shikoj disa idhuj, që kisha dikur në fëmijni: Ray Charls, James Braun, Jerri Lee Luis, Baby King etj. ato janë rreth 80 vjeç. Unë qaja ndërsa ata debutonin, thoja si ka mundësi. Nuk e mban fiziku një artist: arstisti nuk është fizik, subjekt, por shpirt. Ata janë ca skelete, me një copë lëkurë e ca ujë, mezi qëndrojnë në këmbë, por kanë një shpirt që I mban shumë të rinj.

*- Sa keni ndryshuar nga atëherë, tani që keni marrë shumë nga bota, nga kultura e huaj?*

- Ka ndryshu thelbi i dashurisë. Njerëzit, në vetën e parë, kur janë brenda kafazit, si puna e një zogu, kanë vetëm një dashuri: kur hapet dera e kafazit. Dhe harron dashuritë e tjera, edhe pse i di ato. Ndërsa kur globi merr formën e portokallit dhe duket shumë i vogël, ti thua çfarë ka mbetur tjetër? Ka mbetur vetëm dashuria e sinqertë, që të gjithë njerëzit, si ti dhe unë, kemi nevojë për të.

*- Si jeni në familje, përtej skenës dhe asaj që shohin njerëzit?*

- Çduhet me e njoftë? Edhe po mos ta njohin,më mirë me ndejt larg...

*- Pse, kaq e keqe do ishte përshtypja?*

- Për këtë duhet me pyt gjithmonë partnerin, sepse njeriu është gjithmonë si punë pasqyre: nëqoftëse ke një partner shumë të mirë, edhe pasqyra do të jetë transparente, kristal. Nëse partneri nuk do të jetë pozitiv, pasqyra edhe mund të thyhet (qesh).

*- Kaq kohë sa keni ndenjur në Tiranë, e keni ndjekur jetën artistike këtu?* 

- Në këtë periudhë kohe unë kam qenë taman si një sfungjer, nuk kam lenë me më kalu asnjë lloj aktiviteti. Madje, kam vënë dy televizorë në një dhomë, me pa vazhdimisht muzikën që jepet këtu. Këto MTV shqiptare, BBF apo Tirana TV, që transmetojnë muzikë, të cilat njerëzit edhe i përçmojnë. Ato janë interesante, edhe në kohën tonë kanë qenë këto gjëra, por tani ka marrë formë disi më evoluive. Ka gjëra të bukura, por ka edhe që duhen kontrolluar. Unë e kam cituar edhe në një vend tjetër, që nëse një ndërtues ka bërë një godinë me 10 kate dhe një ditë ajo shembet, do vdesin 100 njerëz. Do jetë keq dhe atë ditë do ta mallkojë Zoti. Imagjino sa herë na mallkon Zoti, kur transmetohet një këngë që vriten 1 milion njerëz duke e dëgjuar?... Po ju them edhe diçka tjetër. Po ti referohesh shkrimeve të vjetra, Konfucit dhe Mensit, dijetarë në Kinën e lashtë, 4000 vjet para Krishtit, ato thonë që të merrët vesh se çfarë qeverie është në shtet, çfarë psikologjie ka ai vend, shikoi vetëm nivelin e muzikës.

*- Na zbuloni një kuriozitet: keni marrë oferta për të kompozuar këtu? Do ti vazhdonit bashkëpunimet, qoftë edhe nga larg?*

- Që në hapat e para, Frederiku është parë jo vetëm si debutues, por edhe si bashkëpunëtor. Psh, në të gjitha punët me të ndjerin Kujtim Laro, që kanë qenë aq të bukura, ka dorë edhe Frederik Ndoci mbrendë. Po ashtu edhe me Arditin, pak edhe me Gjergj Lekën, kam punu edhe më Zef Çobën. Bashkëpunimet sjellin fryte më të bukura dhe janë më jetëgjata. Në gjashtë CD- të e mia jashtë shtetit, kam futur 2 se 3 këngë të miat, kurse në albumin e fundit janë 6 këngë të miat. Njëra prej tyre ka marrë çmim të tretë në Music Independent Aëards, ndërsa Enrique Iglesias mori të katërtin në pesë çmime që u dhanë. Është një krijimi im kur kam qenë 16 vjeç Corason di crystal. Duke njoft poezinë, unë kam mbaruar për artin dramatik, e di se poezia është kura e të gjitha arteve. Kështu, shef sesi tingëllon një poezi, si është melodia e saj duke e lexu ti e krijon idenë dhe ulesh e shkruan. Shansi është pastaj se unë kam mbaruar edhe shkollë për muzikë dhe njoh disa instrumenta, harmoninë.

----------


## Brari

ishte bere edvinoist ki kopuku.. ndoc rroku..

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> ishte bere edvinoist ki kopuku.. ndoc rroku..


a thua brar :P


Dhe une e degjoja me kenaqesi  perpara kurse tani nuk e di duket si i mbaruar. E kam degjuar nje here ne nje party para nja 3 vitesh me gjithe nusen me duket kendonte nga fundi i futi ca kong taljone me te kput shprit ne mes. :P

Muzika e tij ktu nuk ec. 
Ktu ecin.... reng e rang oj nan  ose ajo tjetra ...ciken e kojshis oj nan e kam begenis...ashtu o klientela ktu ne nyc.

----------


## Asriana

Nga Frederiku mbaj mend nje kenge te bukur qe edhe me pelqen shume ''Syte e tu''

Disa vargje qe me vijne ndermend nga kjo kenge:

Syte e tu,syte e tu 
me gjithe dritat qe kam pare 
me gjithe lume liqene blu
shembellejne syte e tu,,,,,,, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elen

*Kengetar i mire eshte ,shpresoj ti veje mire Canterina ..*

----------


## murik

I forte eshte Riku per Zotin, per cirk ka shume talent....

----------


## Goc_Labe

e kam ndjekur ne 1 dasem bashk me aiden.. jo shume sukses ktu

----------


## Blue_sky

I madh,rikthim fantastik ne festival!
Sapo kam degjuar kengen e tije ju thashe njerezve me te cilet po shihnim Festivalin qe ky ishte i vetmi qe e meritonte te fitonte.

Gezohem qe ndodhi keshtu

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Frederik Ndoci - Tani bashkëjetoj me Alisën*

» Vendosur: 19/09/2009 - 08:20
  

*Bashkëshorten nëse se njeh shpjere larg ku nuk e njohin, ajo me siguri do shpërfaqet në vërtetësinë e saj*. Një aforizëm mund të dalë nga shpirti, ashtu siç i ka ndodhur Frederik Ndocit, të cilit iu desh ta çonte ish-bashkëshorten e parë deri në Amerikë për ta njohur. E tani nuk ka çtë tregojë më parë. I lumtur që ka arritur ti kapë të tre brezat në muzikë, ka një memorie që nuk ka sesi të mos i sjellë trishtim. *Dhe jo sepse është artist, por sepse në jetën e tij ka provuar histori ndryshe, me tradhti të çuditshme nga dy ish-gratë e tij, e para që e la  për një femër dhe e dyta për një ish.* Këngëtari Frederik Ndoci tregon në këtë intervistë jetën e tij private gjatë regjimit, pas viteve 90-të në Itali e deri në Amerikë.

*Pyetja e parë për një artist mund të ishte, si ndihesh?*

Hm...Ndihem mirë.

*Kujtojmë që u bëre i njohur në vitet 80-të, kur nise karrierën si artist, por dhe jetën si bashkëshort në moshë shumë të re. Si i sjell në mendje ato vite?*

 Po ekzaktësisht ishte viti 1981, dhe isha student drame në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve në Tiranë. Isha përzgjedhur për filmin Në çdo stinë, pasi kisha fituar një kinoprovë nga regjisori Viktor Gjika. Në atë kohë studioja për dramë ndërkohë që isha dhe një nga këngëtarët e grupit Na bashkoi kënga popullore, shumë i njohur në atë kohë pasi u binim veglave muzikore dhe këndonim po vetë.
Në shesh xhirimin që po flas mbaj mend që ishin edhe 4-5 vajza të përzgjedhura si figurante nga shkolla Ismail Qemali, mes të cilave ishte dhe njëra shumë indiferente. I kërkova numrin e telefonit dhe ajo në mënyrë shumë të shkujdesur ma dha pa më parë fare në sy. Ditën tjetër e telefonova dhe i propozova të dilnim, ajo kishte një biçikletë dhe dolëm bashkë nga kodrat e Liqenit. Mbaj mend që thjesht folëm, pasi ajo ishte një vajzë shumë serioze dhe sbëhej fjalë të lejonte ta prekje apo ta tejkaloje pak....

* Je duke folur për njohjen me ish-bashkëshorten e parë?*

 Po, jam duke folur për ish-gruan time të parë me të cilën e lidha jetën shumë i ri, dhe sollëm në jetë dy vajzat tona. Në fakt vetëm pas një viti që qëndruam bashkë e kuptova që skisha askund përputhje me të, duke filluar që nga shijet për leximin. Unë në atë kohë lexoja libra të ndaluar nga regjimi, si; Niçe, Frojd, ndërsa ajo gjithë librat e sistemit.

* Si vazhdoi njohja?*

Pasi dolëm bashkë siç të thashë një herë të vetme, kjo gjë u shkon në vesh familjarëve të saj. Prindërit interesohen se kush isha unë. Pas kësaj ata u ankuan në Komitet të Partisë, Opera, dhe Institutin e Lartë të Arteve, ku ishte dërguar dhe një letër anonime me firmën e Dëshirës, (ish-gruas sime). Më thirrën në hetuesi, më rrahën dhe me nxorën si përfundim armik të popullit dhe natyrisht u ndava nga Dëshira. Si pasojë ngela një vit në Institut dhe përfundova një vit e gjysmë më vonë shkollën. Pasojat diheshin. Më dërguan në Macukull të Matit dhe pas asaj në teatrin Migjeni të Shkodrës, ku u vlerësova edhe nga gazetat e asaj kohe si një nga aktorët më të mirë. Pikërisht në këtë kohë më telefonon Dëshira duke më kërkuar që të shkoja të merrja në shtëpinë e saj dy valixhe me rroba të miat. Me tha që i vinte keq për çfarë kishte ndodhur. Shkova e takova në Tiranë dhe ti thosha që letra anonime ishte shkuar me emrin tim. Ajo u çudit duke mos e pranuar që kishte qenë ajo autorja e letrës. Më vonë doli që atë gjë e kishte bërë vëllai i saj, dhe jo ajo. Ishte ende në shkollë, më erdhi keq, dhe i kërkova të vinte me mua në shtëpinë time në Shkodër, dhe kështu vendosëm të martoheshim. Kështu ajo u detyrua të linte përgjysmë studimet për Inxhinieri Mekanike. Bëhet fjalë për vitin 1984 kur lindi Flodia, vajza jonë e madhe. Në 90-ën lind vajza e dytë Klea. Pas kësaj ne marrin fëmijët dhe nisemi Itali, ku tërhoqa më vonë dhe gjithë familjen time. Kaluam periudha të vështira në Itali, dhe më fund unë nisem në Amerikë, në Kalifornia ku do punoja për CD-në time. Katër muaj më vonë vjen ish-bashkëshortja me dy vajzat.

* Dhe deri këtu marrëdhënia juaj në çift ishte normale?*

Po normale. Në fakt e vetmja gjë që nuk më shkonte në mendje ishte tradhtia nga ana e saj. Dukej shumë indiferente dhe në Amerikë shoqërohej vetëm me femra. Më ra në sy miqësia e tepruar më një amerikane, e cila dhe ajo ishte e martuar më një prift. Derisa një ditë i gjeta të dyja duke u puthur, gjë që e detyroi të më pranonte vetë që ishte lezbike. Dhe kështu në vitin 96-97 martesa degjeneroi fare. Por nuk përfundoi me kaq...

* Pse çfarë ndodhi, si u përballe me një të vërtetë të tillë, po ajo si u soll?*

 E dashura e saj kishte të atin gjykatës në Gjykatën Supreme të Kalifornisë, i cili e ndihmoi të më fuste në telashe vërtet të rënda. Ajo më akuzoi për vrasës, dhe me shumë mundim kam shpëtuar nga burgu atje.

* Ndërkohë tani çbëhet me të?*

 Unë di që me amerikanen që folëm nuk janë më bashkë pasi i tha që nuk e donte më dhe ajo u çmend, dhe sot e kësaj dite ndodhet e shtruar në psikiatri. Kjo pasi ishte lidhur me një tjetër femër, të cilës dhe asaj më vonë i tha të njëjtën gjë, pra që nuk e donte më, dhe ajo vrau veten në sy të saj.

* Duket si një histori filmi gati e pabesueshme... Po vajzat a e dinë të vërtetë e nënës së tyre dhe ti a komunikon me t*o?

 Vajza e madhe, e cila ka mbaruar studimet për mjekësi dhe ekonomik, ndërkohë është dhe e martuar, ka dijeni. Ndërsa vajza e vogël është zgjedhur si një nga më të 10 të bukurat e Kalifornisë, si dhe këndon në një grup latin, por kam përshtypjen se nuk di ende gjë. Unë flas shpesh me vajzat edhe pse ajo ka bërë shumë për ti larguar nga unë.

* Dhe pastaj në jetën tënde hyn Aida, tashmë publiku e njeh pas konkurrimit në Festivalin Europian...*

 Po, hyri Aida me të cilën kisha 13 vite diferencë. Atëherë jetoja në pjesën lindore të Amerikës, dhe shumë i dërmuar moralisht nga martesa e parë. Isha 40 vjeç, rashë në rutinë e ndoshta dhe në pesimizëm. Pikërisht në ato kohë njihem me Aidën, në një klub nate ku ajo këndonte. Ishte 27 vjeç, por dukej shumë e vogël. Më tregoi historinë e jetës së, se si kishte qenë e dashuruar në Durrës në moshën 16 vjeçare me një djalë, që nuk ia donte familja, dhe ndaj kishin bërë të pamundurën që ajo të shkonte në Amerikë, për ta larguar nga ai pasi ai bashkëjetonte me dikë tjetër.  Për këtë arsye Aida nuk kishte vazhduar dot shkollën e mesme.
Pas një viti njohjeje u fejuam, filluam të bënim plane, dhe punët po na ecnin mirë përveçse nuk po mundim të sillnim në jetë një fëmijë,pasi mjekët na kishim thënë që kishim probleme të dy. Kjo ishte dhe arsyeja pse u kthyem në Tiranë në vitin 2006. Pas dy javësh qëndrimi në Tiranë, ajo ritakohet me ish-të dashurin e saj dhe i rikthehet historisë. Këtë gjë unë e zbulova nga mesazhet që i gjeta në telefon.
 Dhe ti e pranove ta kishe në krah duke pasur parasysh që ju konkurruat në Festivalin e fundvitit si burrë e grua apo jo?
Po e vërtetë. 2-3 muaj para pjesëmarrjes në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH unë i thashë që do hiqemi si burrë e grua. Por edhe pse se pranoi që ishte rilidhur me të, me ish-të dashurin e saj më thoshte herë pas here Më ndihmo të iki nga ky problem...
 Tani nuk jeni më bashkë dhe ajo vazhdon të mbajë mbiemrin Ndoci, pse?
Po, sepse ne nuk jemi ndarë ligjërisht, pasi e tillë është procedura e divorceve në Amerikë. Duhet të shkoj të jetoj një vit atje për tu ndarë ligjërisht. Megjithatë kemi rënë në kompromis me Aidën që të mbetemi shokë, madje ajo më ka kërkuar ndihmë për CD-në e saj, që do nxjerrë së shpejti.

* Gjatë kohës që ishit bashkë si ka qenë lidhja e Aidës me vajzat e tua, ishin takuar ndonjëherë?*

Jo asnjëherë. Aida nuk ka dashur kurrë të komunikonte me vajzat e mia.
 Nëse do të flisje nga pozitat e një burri të tradhtuar dy herë, e para të la për një femër, e dytë për një ish. Cila tradhti të ka vrarë më shumë?
Do të thosha që e rëndë është që i kam njohur të dyja ato gra.

_Dy martesa të çuditshme, po tani a shoqërohesh me dikë?_

Po. Unë bashkëjetoj me Alisën. Eshtë një muzikante shumë e zonja, dhe shumë e talentuar. Është 37 vjeç, është simpatike dhe këndojmë bashkë, kudo ku na ftojnë.

* Ku u njohët me Alisën?*

Alisën e kam njohur para viteve 90-të. Por u ritakuam 2 vite më parë. Në gusht festuam ritakimin, tani jemi duke jetuar një bashkëjetesë.
 Me cilën nga gratë më sipër ke rënë vërtet në dashuri?
Nuk mund të them se kam rënë ndonjëherë në dashuri. Por kam përshtypjen se mbi 35 vjeç njeriu nuk mund të bjerë më në dashuri.

_ Mes Tiranës dhe Amerikës, në cilin vend ke bërë plane të vërteta për muzikën?
Edhe këtu edhe atje, kam disa projekte artistike të cilat duhet ti zbatoj.
 Ndërkohë pas rikthimit u ritakove me shumë shumë artistë kolegë këtu. Si i ke marrëdhëniet me ta?_

Jo keq, megjithëse dihet që nuk bëhet fjalë për miqësi të sinqertë mes artistësh.

----------


## bombona

federik ndoci eshte nje njeri dhe profesionist i pa arritshem per mua.......

----------

